# How much does your cat weigh?



## Purplekittie (Feb 22, 2007)

Mine's like 8 months old and he already weighs close to 10 pounds. He's such a chunker. But I like him fat. It makes him lazy and he likes to sit in my lap more :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cinderella is 4-1/2 years old and weighs 9 pounds (she looks like more, but she's all hair), and Cleo (your kitty's long-lost sister) is 15 months old and I think weighs about 7-8 pounds, at the very most.


----------



## Aussie_Dog (Jul 27, 2005)

Buffy is 7 pounds, Willow is 9 pounds, and Molly is 11 pounds (should be closer to 10 pounds, the little cookie monster! lol)


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Turvy Demeter is the smallest at 6.5 pounds, and Hobo is the biggest at 15 pounds....then the rest of the tribe run the full gamut of weights in between


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Mango is a whopping 17 pounds and growing. Not fat, just big. :roll: Jaz is bout 6 pounds, a very petite girl.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

My Sam was a big kitty at 16lbs. Not fat; large, lean and very playful.


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

Ariel weighs 10 pounds, and Jasmine 12. Neither of them are fat cats - if you put them in the bath, once all the fur is wet, they shrink to about half their size - but they've always been just stocky girls. My bf's sister has a longhaired male cat who was born three days after my cats, and he looks so tiny compared to them! I think my cats just have a larger frame to begin with.


----------



## DebsKats (Feb 22, 2007)

OMG, what a loaded question! :wink: My littlest cat, Chloe, weighs just under 8 pounds and it's sometimes a struggle to keep her that high. Katy weighs around 14. And then there's Bailey's. His highest weight has been nearly 32 pounds. About 6 weeks ago, he was just under 31, but he's been sick and I've put him on a canned food only diet and have been watching that very closely because I know he needs to lose weight. I just hate for them to lose it because they're sick. When I took him to Iowa State last week before his surgery, he was 29 pounds. I took him into the vet on Tuesday to have his incision checked, and he's just over 28. I know that sounds huge and, yes, he needs to lose weight, but overall he's just a big, big kitty.


----------



## Calla_Dragon (Feb 11, 2007)

Lesse here, here's the stats on the crew:

Otto - 18lbs
Milo - 20lbs.
Loki - 10lbs.
Lucy - 9lbs.
Bishop - 5 lbs. (full grown, just a peanut)
Pumpkin - 14 lbs.
Tang - 9 lbs.
Lynx - 10lbs.

Most of my cats are the proper weight (except Pumpkin), but I just have some really big cats. Big male cats are my total cat weakness.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

My four cats, all from a single litter and about 1.75 years old, weigh 8, 10, 12.5, and 13.7 pounds. 

For some reason, the one who weighs 12.5 pounds is bigger than the one who wieghs 13.7 pounds, who is apparently higher-density.


----------



## waiandchris (Jan 17, 2007)

Gigi is a 2 year old male and about 13 1/2 pounds. Our vet said that he is actually quite average. I swear he could eat more if it was available to him! (That goes for most of us, I'm sure :lol: )


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Cheddar is only 6 months old and already about 9-10 lbs, and none of thats fat. He is going to be a big kitty 8O 

Trixie is the smallest and weighs about 6.5 lbs. She has always been a petite little girl.

Sadie has a big frame, but she is also a bit chunky. Currently she probably weighs about 13-14 lbs and needs to lose a lb or 2 yet.


----------



## Immortal (Mar 28, 2006)

suki is about 3-4 kgs ****** is about 7kgs.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

My cats will be 4yrs old in June:

Oliver weighs *18.5 lbs*
Delia weighs *8 lbs*

Don't ask me what went wrong here! 8O I've had Oliver since he was 6 weeks and he's been on weight loss food since I had him.


----------



## loveshobbits (Dec 11, 2006)

Heero and Dodger weigh between 7 1/2 - 8 lbs. Both are a just tad chunky for cornish Rex. 

Romeo who is now almost 5 months (Mar. 1st) is about 4 lbs. 

Miss Mouse, who is a small but chunky cat, weighs in at 8 lbs. The vet had told me a while ago that she should not weigh much more then 7 lbs, so I'm working on very slowly bringing her back down

Michelle


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

My cat Misty weighed 13.8 lbs when I took her to the vet last week for her "sanitary trim." (She's the grey fluffy one). Her sister Stormy hasn't been weighted since her welcome-home vet visit last summer, but even allowing for all the fur I think she's a smaller cat than Misty is.

According to the vet tech Misty is, "a little round" which I'm interpreting to mean that she could stand to lose a little but she's not heavy enough to be really worrysome... sort of like me.


----------



## TuxieMom (Feb 19, 2007)

Annie- 7lbs
Bob-17lbs
Clyde-15lbs
Dakota-6lbs


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Nanook is 9 lbs 
Little-one is 12 lbs


----------



## ChevyIIMan (Nov 8, 2006)

Dusty who is just at 7months weights in at just under 6lbs.


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

My Digger is huge...big frame on that cat. He is just approaching 2 yrs old and he's close to 20lbs.... he is also now on a DIET !!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

At yesterday's vet visit Rookie was 13.1 pounds, which was a total surprise. She was 10 pounds when we got her a little over a year ago. She's a big girl, and looks even bigger with all that long fur!


----------



## mykittytoodles (Feb 2, 2006)

My Toodles is 14 lbs. My Angel is 9 lbs. They are both due for their yearly vet visit in March, so I will be curious to see if they have gained anymore. My family always likes to joke with me about Toodles being fat, but I dont think she is all that big. I kinda like her all chubby, and fluffy, and cuddly. :lol: :lol: :lol: As long as she is healthy! Angel looks fatter than Toodles, but she has lots of fur. She's so pretty, I love it when she's got all her fur fluffed out!


----------



## kitburger (Dec 27, 2006)

:lol: Phew! Im so glad my Kitty isnt the only cat with a slightly, a-hem, 'larger frame'!
He weighs in at 6kg!!! :roll:


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

Kit N. is 9.8#, down from 10.6. 

Dude weighs in at 15.6#! 8O He's a big-framed tall kitty, though. I need to get a picture of him that does his size justice. Maybe I'll try snapping him next time he's trying to peer over the edge of my kitchen counters.

The DustBunny has grown to 9.6#.


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

Tuxie is 10-11lbs and she will be 2 in May.


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

Heather102180 said:


> My cats will be 4yrs old in June:
> 
> Oliver weighs *18.5 lbs*
> Delia weighs *8 lbs*
> ...


I had the same problem with my oldest Zoee. I think her top weight was around 19 or 19 1/2 lbs.

Switch them to wet and you will see an amazing difference. Zoee is in the area of 11 lbs now...maybe less.

Zoee- 11ish lbs
Lamar- 11ish lbs
Zack - 9 lbs
Mateo - 14lbs I think. He is a piggy. I gotta get him on a diet!!


----------



## katwill10 (Jan 25, 2007)

Dizzy is almost 8 and is 13 pounds. He is finally the perfect weight for his body ...he was almost 16 pounds when he was free feeding Hills RD. Even too much diet food can be a bad thing! :roll: 

Squirt is 5 and is 13.58 and hopefully losing on the wet food...his body is holding on to it for dear life, though!

Ripley just turned 1 and is about 10.5 pounds.

Haiku is 7 months and is 8.64 pounds and getting bigger! She has no fat and I am so proud because my vet has always given me such a hard time about raising fat kitties!  Anyways, her goal is to surpass Ripley, so when they play she can better kick his furry little behind! :twisted:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Holly is just under 8 lbs and still growing, her breeder says to expect her to be about 12-13 pounds. Maine Coons take about 2 years to reach their full size so we have a ways to go.

Maggie is 10 lbs.

Kobi Monster is 18 lbs...he could lose a couple pounds, but he's just a big boy....huge frame.


----------



## crinkle (Jan 17, 2007)

My eldest cat is a straight stone in weight 14lbs. The younger one stays steady at around 10lbs. Neither are pudgy although me older cat looks a right good bruiser. Could play a number eight at Rugby Football Union. 
The younger one is more of yer ballet dancer type.


----------



## Mollikins (Feb 17, 2007)

Molly is 6.5 lbs


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

Buddy is steady around 8.5 lbs. Nya varies each time I get her weighed, she's ranged from 6 to 7.4 lbs, and fluctuates in that range.


----------



## MopsyCat (Feb 12, 2006)

Pudge is about 6 pounds and is almost 3 years old.

Typhus Surprise Attack is closer to 8 or 9 lbs and is 9 months old.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Weighed Holly this morning and she's 8 lbs 4 oz....up a 1/2 pound from her last weight 3 weeks ago. Little stinker is growing so fast!


----------

